# GRWE Gorgeous homeless hounds !



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a volunteer for GRWE ( Greyhound Rescue West of England )

We have some gorgeous doggies up for adoption , and we home all over the UK !

Gorgeous Whizz has been waiting a while now and would make a fantastic agility dog !!!

Greyhound Rescue West of England - Home - GRWE is the leading independent greyhound rescue charity in England &mp; Wales, dedicated to the rescue, rehabilitation and rehoming of abused and abandoned greyhounds and greyhound crosses.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely dogs.

Bump them to the top


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous dogs! 
Wish i could help.x


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful. Sad that there's so many 
Wish I could help too.

Sh x


----------

